# Moving to Portland!



## tkern (Jun 29, 2016)

Alas my time in DC draws to a close and its time to move back north. For any people in the DC area that I haven't met yet, lets make plans. For any people up north, I look forward to meeting you. I have already been relentlessly harassing Josh (brain sausage) about all things Portland. As of the end of August, we're out!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 29, 2016)

Travis, What ventures do you have in store for Maine. That BBQ guy up there needs a little competition anyway.


----------



## panda (Jun 29, 2016)

Portland Maine!!?? wicked cool guy!
I'll be up there mid July. We'll have to get up next year tho.


----------



## tkern (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm not sure, Mucho. Being down here in the south is making me soft. I haven't thrown a pan at anyone in years.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 29, 2016)

The wife and kid will be away from tomorrow - late July. Just sayin'...


----------



## panda (Jun 29, 2016)

Be prepared for a ton of hipsters.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 29, 2016)

panda said:


> Be prepared for a ton of hipsters.



That's the other Portland, no?


----------



## JMJones (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome to Maine!


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 29, 2016)

panda said:


> Be prepared for a ton of hipsters.



What's your definition of a hipster Sun?


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 29, 2016)

Also- I'm starting a KKF enclave.


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 29, 2016)

Portland sounds really fun. It's on the must visit list.


----------



## panda (Jun 30, 2016)

Chucks-moe-dee you should fly over for the weekend when I'm there in a couple weeks.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 30, 2016)

panda said:


> Chucks-moe-dee you should fly over for the weekend when I'm there in a couple weeks.



Yes. Yes he should.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice place, good luck. 

Stefan


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 1, 2016)

Panda, PM me some dates.


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 6, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> What's your definition of a hipster Sun?



Fudgies with Lobstah bibbs or Massholes? :shocked3:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 9, 2016)

Travis are you going to be cooking? Portland got the Hawaii Superferry. We used to ride that mostly to Maui. One trip it was rocking & rolling in the Molokai channel. Outer Island farmers liked it would load up their trucks for Oahu. I think special interests like car rental co., Young brothers interisland shipping, financial, political and other resistance sunk the ferry in Hawaii.

Good luck with your move and be ready for some cold winters:cold:


----------



## panda (Jul 9, 2016)

keith we're talking about the east coast portland, the one nobody really knows exists.


----------



## daveb (Jul 9, 2016)

Portland, ME is famous - it's where you fly into to get to Freeport.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 9, 2016)

panda said:


> keith we're talking about the east coast portland, the one nobody really knows exists.



It was Portland Maine that got the Hawaii Superferry this year I think it was renamed by the Navy. Lots of boats & water in Maine too. They have good beer guess Brainsausage knows about the micro breweries.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 9, 2016)

I just looked it up. It was a story here in the Star Advertiser. The former Alakai was renamed by the Navy USNS Puerto Rico. Canada Bay Ferries is using it as a high speed ferry between Nova Scotia and Portland Maine. The Nova Star (retired) took 11hrs. the Alakai can do it in 5.5 hrs. Renamed again the CAT it is a twin hull.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 9, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> It was Portland Maine that got the Hawaii Superferry this year I think it was renamed by the Navy. Lots of boats & water in Maine too. They have good beer guess Brainsausage knows about the micro breweries.



I've spent hours upon hours of research on said micro brews. It's taxing, and exhausting, and no fun at all.

I swear.


----------



## tkern (Jul 11, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> Travis are you going to be cooking? Portland got the Hawaii Superferry. We used to ride that mostly to Maui. One trip it was rocking & rolling in the Molokai channel. Outer Island farmers liked it would load up their trucks for Oahu. I think special interests like car rental co., Young brothers interisland shipping, financial, political and other resistance sunk the ferry in Hawaii.
> 
> Good luck with your move and be ready for some cold winters:cold:



Not sure what I'll be doing. Most likely still in the industry. I'll trade cold winters for a slower pace.


----------



## nianton (Jul 11, 2016)

Is it true that Portland is the "hipster" capital? I saw something on tv about it. Apparently I might be a "hipster" in denial(which is supposedly the case with most "hipsters"). Anyways I was thinking of making my way to portland eventually at some point in time. sorry if this is off topic


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 11, 2016)

nianton said:


> Is it true that Portland is the "hipster" capital? I saw something on tv about it. Apparently I might be a "hipster" in denial(which is supposedly the case with most "hipsters"). Anyways I was thinking of making my way to portland eventually at some point in time. sorry if this is off topic




I still don't really understand what that term is supposed to personify.


----------



## nianton (Jul 11, 2016)

Ha, me either. ever since I seen something on tv about it that's the first thing that pops in my head when I here portland.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 12, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> I still don't really understand what that term is supposed to personify.



Never thought about it. Too old to be a hipster. Do like good food, coffee & beer. Compost my food scraps for garden. Laymen level interested in Geology. Do some oil painting. Like weapons and military history. Boxing and of coarse razor sharp tools & knives.

Think it is hard to stereotype people many have varied interest that do not fit any norm.


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 19, 2016)

Portland Or is the hipster/neck beard nirvana. Portland Me is a whole different beast. ME has a nice vibe to it. Lots of bars and restaurants. Locals and tourists seem to co-mingle pretty well. Portland ME is pretty darn walkable downtown. Lots of coves and Lobstah pounds both S and N but the area just S of Portland to N of the Kennebunks is pretty darn nice. Then again most of ME is picturesque. Healthcare is pretty limited out side of Portland though.


----------



## Smashmasta (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm joining the Portland, Maine party too! Just moved in last night. Interested to meet up with anyone in the area. I'm planning on starting a cutlery and whetstone sharpening business in Portland hopefully within a year or so (but we'll see), so we can have a place to hang, and further strengthen Portland's awesome food scene. PM me if anyone wants to meet up (or talk shop)!

Evan


----------

